# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Injection Infection?

## FullyPremier

my 1st cycle was over a year ago, 1 bottle of deca300 QV, and 1 bottle of tornel test enthanate. i never took more than 2ccs per week. it went good.
Now in the 3rd week of my 2nd cycle of deca , test enthanate & test propionate . 
Each week i have shoot 2ccs of nandrolona (kangaroo, australian brand) deca 300, about 36 hours later my ass hurts ****in badddddddd, like i lay in bed with a heat pad on my ass and take 800mg of ibuprofin just 2 sleep. my leg feels like its paralyzed, when i go 2 get up, its the sharpest pain, and takes a while 2 stand up. nothing compared 2 the pain i experienced my 1st time, and the reactions from my juicer buddies are, "this should not be happening" Any1 with a clue, whats going on?

----------


## *Narkissos*

Moving this to the steroid questions forum

Narkissos

----------


## speak

> the test i am using is old but not expired until another year. however the top was popped off by an idiot friend of mine about 6 months ago. this is why i suspected bacteria formed for the first shot without using an alcohol pad, but i didnt expect an infection after being .


The top? As in the plastic cover, or the piece with the rubber stopper? 

1. If is is just the plastic peice and you witnessed him popping it off, no worries, but if you didn't see him pop it off no way would I inject it.

2. If it is the piece with the rubber in it(don't know how you would pop this off) I would also not use it. 

I can inject deca in my eye ball (not really) and not feel it, so I don't think you're feeling that. Maybe it is the test, I've been hurt pretty bad before and also thought I had an infection but never have.

----------


## novicenovicen

Maybe a bad batch or high ba. Or you may be hitting a nerve.

----------


## novicenovicen

sounds like virgin muscle

----------


## Geriguy

If you feel the pain inmediately after the shot, than it can't be an infection. I think it is the high BA content.

----------


## FullyPremier

yeah its not right away. i shoot up on mondays, and the pain doesnt come rushing until tuesday night. i stopped taking all 3 (2 deca , and 1 test), and switched to just 2 of deca and will inject the test on a different day, but im on week 3 now, and still horrible pain, not as bad as the 1st week tho... if its a high BA content? what does that mean? i just need 2 take less than 2 ccs???

----------


## FullyPremier

> sounds like virgin muscle


can virgin muscles take 2ccs=600mgs of deca ??

----------

